# huitaine et autres mots en -aine



## agoodeno

Voici touts les mots que finissent avec -aine qu'indicat les approximations que je sais:

huitaine [vers 8]
dizaine [vers 10]
douzaine [vers 12]
quinzaine [vers 15]
vingtaine [vers 20]
trentaine [vers 30]
quarantaine [vers 40]
cinquantaine [vers 50]
soixantaine [vers 60]
centaine [vers 100]

Est-ce qu'il y aucun d'autres?

Alan

Je ne parle pas bien français. Pourriez-vous tapez plus lentement, s'il vous plaît?


----------



## Agnès E.

Alan, si vous pouviez réécrire vos deux phrases d'anglais en français afin que votre fil trouve sa place dans le forum Français seulement, ce serait merveilleux. 

En effet, votre question ne porte pas sur une traduction mais sur l'usage du français.

Merci d'avance !


====

Je connais : mitaine (des gants qui découvrent le bout des doigts).
Croque-mitaine : un ogre


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonne nuit
Seulement des mots dans lesquels -aine serait un suffixe signifiant "à peu-près"? ou n´importe lesquels?
Parce qu´il y a aussi: marraine, fontaine, cheftaine, haine, rengaine...
Il doit y en avoir d´autres mais il est un peu tard pour chercher
Au revoir


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Alan ! 
Merci d'avoir écrit votre question en français.
Nous allons taper très lentement, espérons que vous comprendrez ! 

Je connais aussi :
*Demi-dizaine* (pour 5). Demi = moitié. Dizaine = 10.
*Demi-douzaine* (pour 6). Demi = moitié. Douzaine = 12. 

Mais je ne pense pas que cela marche pour les autres mots.


----------



## Graham Butler

Il devrait y avoir bien d'autres mots avec la terminaison -aine (j'ajouterai laine, gaine) mais si j'ai bien compris la question d'agoodeno il s'agirait 
plutôt des approximations se terminant en -aine, dont il nous donne une liste.  Je vous demande alors, francophones belges et suisses s'il existe des approximations pour 70 et 80 et 90?  (septantaine etc.????)


----------



## QBU

A mon humble avis, les terminaisons en aine ne donnent pas le sens d'une approximation. Lorsqu'on enseigne la numération aux enfants, le terme *dizaine* signifie un paquet de 10. Je pense que cette terminaison donne le sens *d'un ensemble* de 10, 12, 20 etc...

Catherine


----------



## QBU

PS Cependant selon le contexte (l'âge par exemple) on peut avoir ce sens de *à peu près.*


----------



## Graham Butler

En Angleterre nous achetons les oeufs à la douzaine.  Quand j’ai demandé une fois en France “une demi-douzaine d’oeufs’ le commerçant , non sans une certaine malveillance me semblait-il (ou suis-je trop sensible?), m’a répondu “ça fait six, n’est-ce pas?”
 
Nb. Douzaine = dozen en anglais


----------



## Rodolphe

On achète les oeufs à la douzaine aussi en France
On ne dit rarement une demi-douzaine : on dit six oeufs tout simplement.

Rodolphe


----------



## xav

En fait, il trouvait simplement que ce n'était pas assez pour le déranger ! J'ai souvent entendu parler de demi-douzaines, notamment d'oeufs, dans le Nord ou l'Est de la France.

Au Moyen-Age, on jouait à la quintaine, une sorte de tournoi contre un adversaire artificiel, si je me souviens bien. Je me demande si ce mot vient de _quint = cinquième_ (cf. Charles Quint)

Chez les louveteaux (scouts juniors), il y a des _sizaines_, et des sizeniers/ères. Et chez les catholiques, on pratique les _neuvaines_, série de neuf journées consécutives de prières.

En ce qui concerne la signification, il me semble que cette finale en _-aine _après un chiffre a le double sens d'ensemble et d'approximation : ensemble pour les quantités (au marché, on prendrait sans doute assez mal de recevoir onze oeufs pour une douzaine) et approximation pour les âges.

Je pense que même en français "de France", on peut dire _septantaine_ à propos de l'âge de quelqu'un.



> Je ne parle pas bien français. Pourriez-vous tapez plus lentement, s'il vous plaît ?


  !


----------



## Graham Butler

Intéressant, xav.  Dit-on également huitantaine, octantaine et nonnantaine?
 
A propos, quand un animal est importé dans ce pays on parle de “quarantine”, période de reclusion pour éviter les infections, qui doit sans doute ses origines à ‘quarantaine’ ( 40 jours dans la cage, ou peut-être quarante dans le sens biblique de ‘beaucoup’)
Une autre expression en anglais  (si je ne m’éloigne pas trop du fil) c’est celle de la ‘douzaine du boulanger’ (baker’s dozen) qui veut dire précisément …13.  Le boulanger avait selon la tradition l’amabilité d’offrir 13 petits pains à la commère qui en demandait une douzaine, juste pour des raisons de marketing, je suppose.


----------



## LV4-26

Graham Butler said:
			
		

> Une autre expression en anglais  (si je ne m’éloigne pas trop du fil) c’est celle de la ‘douzaine du boulanger’ (baker’s dozen) qui veut dire précisément …13.


Je n'ai jamais entendu parler de _douzaine du boulanger _en français. Par contre, l'expression _treize à la douzaine_ existe bel et bien.

Concernant la demi-douzaine d'oeufs, il est exact que cette tournure est beaucoup plus fréquente en anglais qu'en français (dans le langage parlé, en tous cas). Je pense que ton crémier ne faisait pas partie de ceux qui l'utilisent.


----------



## agoodeno

Agnès,

Merci pour votre mots gentiles. Vous m'encouragez prendre la prochaine étape : ecrire mes pensées en français être lu par les autres.

Alan


----------



## agoodeno

Je suggeste :

   septantaine ou soixante-dizaine (environ 70)
   huitantaine ou quatre-vingtaine (environ 80)
   neuvantaine ou quatre-vingt-dizaine (environ 90)

Qu'est-ce que vous pensez?

Alan


----------



## Graham Butler

Alan, Pour 1000 on dit 'un millier de..', 'des milliers de'


----------



## DDT

Rodolphe said:
			
		

> On achète les oeufs à la douzaine aussi en France
> On ne dit rarement une demi-douzaine : on dit six oeufs tout simplement.
> 
> Rodolphe



mmmmh...en fait moi j'ai souvent entendu "une demi-douzaine"...serait-ce un terme parigot ???

DDT


----------



## LV4-26

DDT said:
			
		

> mmmmh...en fait moi j'ai souvent entendu "une demi-douzaine"...serait-ce un terme parigot ???


Une _demi-douzaine_ reste très employé, mais peut-être pas par tout le monde. Et surtout, je crois qu'il l'est de moins en moins pour les oeufs. On entend beaucoup plus souvent "6 oeufs". Peut-être parce que c'est ce qui est marqué sur les boîtes dans les supermarchés.


----------



## xav

Graham Butler said:
			
		

> Intéressant, xav.  Dit-on également huitantaine, octantaine et nonnantaine?



Euh... J'y songeais en rédigeant, et n'en ai pas parlé parce qu'il m'a semblé que non... La nonantaine, peut-être, mais sûrement ni huitantaine ni octantaine (et encore moins "quatre-vingtzaine" ).


> A propos, quand un animal est importé dans ce pays on parle de “quarantine”, période de reclusion pour éviter les infections, qui doit sans doute ses origines à ‘quarantaine’ ( 40 jours dans la cage, ou peut-être quarante dans le sens biblique de ‘beaucoup’)


Oui, on l'oubliait, la "quarantaine" désigne à la fois "un ensemble d'(environ) quarante" - à la réflexion, je pense que c'est plutôt lorsqu'elle s'applique à des nombres ronds qu'à des âges que la finale -aine indique une approximation - et une réclusion sanitaire pour éviter la contagion, qui durait autrefois une quarantaine de jours, temps laissé à la peste et au choléra pour se manifester.


----------



## LV4-26

Pour compléter, précisons que _mettre quelqu'un en quarantaine_, dans le langage courant, c'est le tenir à l'écart, l'exclure, ne plus lui parler pendant un certain temps (mais pas forcément quarante jours), par mesure de représailles.


----------



## Rodolphe

xav said:
			
		

> Euh... J'y songeais en rédigeant, et n'en ai pas parlé parce qu'il m'a semblé que non... La nonantaine, peut-être, mais sûrement ni huitantaine ni octantaine (et encore moins "quatre-vingtzaine" ).
> Oui, on l'oubliait, la "quarantaine" désigne à la fois "un ensemble d'(environ) quarante" - à la réflexion, je pense que c'est plutôt lorsqu'elle s'applique à des nombres ronds qu'à des âges que la finale -aine indique une approximation - et une réclusion sanitaire pour éviter la contagion, qui durait autrefois une quarantaine de jours, temps laissé à la peste et au choléra pour se manifester.


 
Nonante, septante, octante sont utilisés en Belgique francophone, très rarement sur notre territoire. Avec l'accès belge, ç'est particulièrement typique (je blague messieurs les belges).
rodolphe


----------

